# How do I find a "problem horse" trainer in Ohio?



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Is there a local facebook group you can use? Where I live, we have a "horse page" for the whole state that I live in. You can hop online and make a post along the lines of "Hi guys, can anyone recommend (or know someone who can recommend) a trainer that will travel to my barn at (insert location) and is experienced with green/problem/spooky horses? Please contact me on ******* or inbox me." 

These sorts of groups are so helpful because there are people in your area who have got genuine experiences with the people you're looking for. 

There may not be a group for your state or whatever, but I'm sure there'd be some sort of group/page that'd suit your needs. Even though I live in a small state, we have "livestock" pages and there's even a "pet discussion" page relating to our state, where we can recommend vets, breeders, anything.

Facebook is a pain sometimes, but it can really help you out at other times with connecting with people/services etc. Best of luck!!!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

Talk to your Vet, maybe your farrier, horse trainers, other horse people outside your circle of friends try talking with friends of friend. I think your Vet and your Farrier are two good options as they know a lot of different people. Good luck


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

I think you would be better off taking horse to a trainer for several reasons.

First being that I think you are probably most of the problem here.

To me it sounds like the horse has your number, and is spoiled.

And at the price of gas, the type of trainer you need will not be wanting to waste time and money to come out to your place. 

You can go to different barns, get a feel for how the horses are done there, and give someone a chance to straighten this horse out, and get some lessons for yourself.

And again, this is NOT a problem horse. This is a horse that has gotten away with murder, showing you that it is in charge.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I have to say I was thinking the same things that Palomine said I just didn't say anything because that was not the question you asked.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I find local feed stores tend to be a great place to find out who's who in your community and get recommendations, but like others have said - it may be very difficult to get someone to agree to come out to your barn vs. bringing the horse to them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

There are trainers who refine existing training and those who rehab. horses. Not everyone knows how to deal with horses like this. My first inclination would be to tie up his front leg so he's only got the use of three legs. Then let him sort it out. This can have quite a mental effect as he can no longer use his power over you. When he's standing quietly, move your mounting block to his side and get on. He may move to balance himself but he'll be danged leery of going up. Just sit quietly. This is tiring for him being on three legs. Dismount and release his leg and see if he old attitude returns. If it does, tie his leg up again and move him so he has to hop. He knows now you are in control. He can't escape a predator while like this and it seems to trigger submission. Similar to laying a difficult horse down.


----------

